# Why does my pup look like a Pitbull?



## haiderkc

Hi there,

I bought a new puppy from Thailand last week and he's one beautiful specimen, The Sire & Dam of the pup are Bullies.

So, I also happen to have a red nose American Pitbull which i raised as a pup, I was going through my Pitbull's puppy days in pictures & i compared them to this American Bully pup that i bought and i can see almost a 85% resemblance in their structure & stance. Are Pitbull pups & AM Bully pups supposed to look identical in their early days? He just turned 60 days old today.

Would appreciate you guys taking a look at him & give inn your feedback. Attaching the pics of the SIRE & DAM. (White Coated Sire, Red Nose Dam-3 pics)

http://www.picpaste.com/IMG-20140322-00233-2as12UlV.jpg
http://www.picpaste.com/IMG-20140322-00226-6YwUYr0t.jpg
http://www.picpaste.com/5edited-QCZIMToB.jpg
http://www.picpaste.com/6edited-7bDxHOdx.jpg
http://www.picpaste.com/7edited-70sFdL2y.jpg
http://www.picpaste.com/1379345_316752051796643_1908345678_n-XJw25aGr.jpg
http://www.picpaste.com/945765_424934644290980_907988007_n-YxFVcOyM.jpg
http://www.picpaste.com/1003341_425974740853637_851067566_n-UKUgefEn.jpg
http://www.picpaste.com/1453329_489283724522738_147928569_n-tFNVeIv5.jpg

NOTE: The pedigrees of the SIRE & DAM are UKC. I researched on Bullypedia to find out the SIRE & DAM come from good well known bloodlines.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Can you post the ped link from Bullypedia? If it's not on there you can do a testmating by adding both the parents and then put that link up. Honestly, the pup is young but still looks more bully than pit bull and your "pit bull" looks more like a Classic bully than anything. 

Where do you live and did you see the pup and parents in person before you bought it?


----------



## haiderkc

That was not my American Pitbull in the pictures that i posted. That is the picture of the SIRE of this American Bully pup that i bought. Its supposed to be a standard sized red nosed Am Bully. The American Pitbull that i mentioned is another seperate dog that i have.

I am from Pakistan & the Sire, Dam & the pup are from Thailand, But its a reputed, trusted friend who sold the dog to me and i know the background of the bloodlines he has because of some mutual friends. I did see the videos/pics of the pup and its parents.

I have copies of UKC pedigrees of the SIRE and DAM of this pup, I can send those to you in PM or i could find previous generation record of the sire/dam on Bullypedia and post the link here, Which option is more suitable?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Red is just the nose color. Nothing more nothing less. You have a classic bully. Nothing wrong with that

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## haiderkc

I have copies of UKC pedigrees of the SIRE and DAM of my pup, They aren't listed on Bullypedia yet but THEIR parents are, from both sides, that is The SIRE's parents and the DAM's parents.

Since the Sire/Dam of my pup aren't listed on Bullypedia but the grandparents are, I'm posting the link to the grandparents entries.

1- Paternal Grandfather BullyPedia | The Premiere All Bully Breed Certified Pedigree Database
2- Paternnal Grandmom BullyPedia | The Premiere All Bully Breed Certified Pedigree Database

1- Maternal Grandfather BullyPedia | The Premiere All Bully Breed Certified Pedigree Database
2- Maternal Grandmother BullyPedia | The Premiere All Bully Breed Certified Pedigree Database

So what do you think...I found these entries a little while ago so that's pretty convincing.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Well Chevelle is a Chevy dog owned by Oliver Dela cruz. He used the wp potential and size to add function to his bully stock. I personally like that 1 dog but the rest of those dogs are anything I'd want or know about. 

I will say your dog's a American bully though.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Those dogs, the pup included, don't look any thing like an American Pit bull Terrier...definitely look more Bully.


----------



## haiderkc

Yes after finding those maternal & paternal bullypedia entries of his bloodline i'm convinced he's a classic/xtreme Bully. Red nose Bullies aren't common in my country so the SIRE got me all confused before the research.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Chevelle isn't wasn't and never will be a bully


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Again red is just a nose color, not a bloodline

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## haiderkc

Chevelle isn't related to my pup or his Sire/Dam so it doesn't matter if he's a Pit oor a Bully, I'm cool with it.

Yes, I know red is just a color, The nose isn't an issue. Bullypedia research has made me content about his bloodlines.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

If he isn't related why is he in the pedigrees?


----------



## haiderkc

1- I donot see CHEVELLE in the links that i posted, Not in the last 3 generations atleast.
2- Even if he happens to be a distant sibling/cousin of the great-grandfather of the pup that does not make my pup any lesser Bully just because you dont think Chevelle is an American Bully.
3- It seems Bullypedia recognized Chevelle, And now that you mentioned him i did locate his page and to be honest, He does have the traits of an American Bully, Just because you feel he isn't worthy of being one doesn't make him any lesser Bully as i said.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Hes plain as day in the 4th gen on the 2nd ped. It's not what I think. It's facts.... he's in the ped he isn't a bully is all I said... u either want correct information or you dont.... I said from the get u r dogs a bully and comes from bullies except the 1 dog and even told u why it was bred in... so kill the attitude. I've laid my hands on over 100 Chevy or whopper bred dogs (what Chevelle is) and not 1 of them has been a bully. Bullypedia has plenty of dogs that aren't bullies on their site...


----------



## haiderkc

Truly, You might be alot more experienced when it comes to dogs but facts are facts and they are there on Bullypedia for everyone to see and judge. Some well known U.S bred dogs in my country come from the SAME Chevelle bloodline, VAN JUILAT herself to mention one. I dont even think this debate of CHEVELLE is of any relevance to me, I got the answer i came here looking for, No hard feelings.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

It's all good brother but I know of true apbt on bullypedia. I just wanted to help since my main focus in dogs were dogs bred down from wanna be a whopper and Chevy red dog (chevelle is down from chevy). Just was trying to help ya out not run ya down.


----------



## haiderkc

Yeah one dog and that too 6 generations old from the paternal side doesn't really bother me, But thanks for all that info, Cheers.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Any time and I feel the same. The pedigree is not saturated with the blood enough to pull it up front in my opinion. I just saw chevelle and tried to help how i could. Dungeon kennels has made some cool dogs using that chevy blood cross (including the 2013 apa nationals unlimited class winner).

I will say though in Thailand there's some EXTREMELY NICE Chevy dogs (mainly off of Jack Ellis stock). I'd avoid the "red lion" blood that's being shipped there though. Too many faults that are deep in those genetics. 

Anyway thanks for sharing and i apologize if wires got crossed at first. Bullies aren't my thing b UT it appears you have a nice one on your hands


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

haiderkc said:


> Yes after finding those maternal & paternal bullypedia entries of his bloodline i'm convinced he's a classic/xtreme Bully. Red nose Bullies aren't common in my country so the SIRE got me all confused before the research.


He is definitely not extreme. All classic given he is at least 17" at the withers but he looks shorter than that in those pics. Pics are hard to tell height in though. I hope he is at least 17" if you plan to show over there because he wouldn't have a chance in pocket.

The reason he is not extreme is he lacks the bone and substance to be an extreme or standard dog for that matter.

This is an extreme dog








ABKC GR CH Big Poppa
#1 dog in 2012 with 36 Best of Breed Wins

Ain't nothin wrong with a Classic I love mine 

Considering the caliber of dogs (or lack thereof) people from US be sending overseas your dog looks good from what I can tell. Trust people be sending trash over to Thailand, Italy,Spain etc.

If you send me a copy of the UKC ped or just the parent's registered names I can add them and your dog to Bullypedia and send you the link.


----------



## haiderkc

@ Pitbullmamanatl

Thank you for the detailed opinion, I agree with you he seems to be a classic Bully and yes there's nothing wrong with that, I love him nomatter what category he falls into. The female i'll add later on will be an Xtreme Bully though. I just dont want people to think he's a sort of Pitbull because of the "classic" category.

I will be receiving my pup's UKC pedigree in June (as promised by my friend from Thailand). I am naming him 'PR' "BUSTER". Not sure what 'PR' stands for though. The UKC registered names of the Sire & Dam are:

Sire: 'PR' Aggressive Pit Red Kabuki (UKC no. A548,50)
Dam: 'PR' Pollar of GBM Kennel (UKC no. A548,392)

I have pictures of the pedigrees but the UKC no. is a little difficult to make out on the Dam's pedigree because of the resolution. Tried my best at making out whats written. Can send you the pictures on your fb i.d inbox if you need them.


----------



## Goemon

IMO bullies are a rather new creation (which, indeed, they are).....when ApBT's were mixed with other breeds.

So maybe this dog got the true genetics of how a "pitbull" is really supposed to look, lol.


----------



## haiderkc

*Guys checkout this pup.*

This pup is available, Wanted to get your opinion, What do u guys think? Is he a taker? He's almost 3 months old.

http://www.picpaste.com/1-p80U91LW.jpg
http://www.picpaste.com/2-DXjPc56x.jpg
http://www.picpaste.com/3-01DRj6h8.jpg
http://www.picpaste.com/4-HctHojjQ.jpg
http://www.picpaste.com/6-JVaZHxeG.jpg

I'm guessing he's an extreme bully.


----------



## Carla Restivo

haiderkc said:


> This pup is available, Wanted to get your opinion, What do u guys think? Is he a taker? He's almost 3 months old.


For 3 months old, that pup looks extremely unhealthy and uncomfortable. He's so FAT that he appears to be broken down in his pasterns already.

I don't think degree of FAT in a 3 month old puppy is good for ANY dog!

Does anyone with these dogs CARE about what these animals might feel like or how unhealthy they are when they are this obese?

WHY is this considered attractive and "cool" ?


----------



## Carla Restivo

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Considering the caliber of dogs (or lack thereof) people from US be sending overseas your dog looks good from what I can tell. Trust people be sending trash over to Thailand, Italy,Spain etc.


Yes, they send trash (talking about not just these "bullies") and they have NO IDEA who or what conditions they are sending dogs to. GO SEE if you are sending dogs overseas. I have SEEN in person dogs exported to what was considered GREAT homes -- only to witness dogs living in crates stacked 3-high in a concrete block room with no windows. And THIS at one of the most publicized and wealthy kennels in Europe.

Do not trust anyone unless you have seen for yourself or that someone you trust has seen.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

yeah that pup looks horrible. and has a LOT of loose skin. i wouldnt take it thats for sure...


----------



## haiderkc

So guys, My boy BUSTER is just above 4 months old now, Putting up some pics of him to get your comments/opinion. Got his ears cropped last week so he's still recovering.

What do u guys think, Is he more closer to the Pitbull look or the Bully look, Still undecided on whether i should keep him or let him go.

PicPaste - IMG-20140612-00530-4H2G8xvH.jpg
PicPaste - IMG-20140612-00539-968Jj4eT.jpg
PicPaste - IMG-20140608-00510-4ZqswAUO.jpg
PicPaste - IMG-20140519-00439-2RsMvPE4.jpg


----------



## ~StangChick~

How can you let your dog go?


----------



## haiderkc

I appreciate your emotional concern but at this moment his look is the main concern for me.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Looks very much like a bully to me, definitely does NOT look American pit bull terrier at all. 
And I with the above-- sad...if you want a dog that looks like a bully from the moment you see him, then just buy an adult. Puppies go through all sorts of growing phases... Many bullies don't fill out till they are like 2 years old.


----------



## TeamCourter

Maybe you should do more research! Maybe that way you won't be getting a puppy just to give it up later because of the way it looks...The poor pup looks nothing like an ApBT to answer the question though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## haiderkc

Guys i've posted his updated pics because i showed his puppy pics to u guys in the beginning of this thread, So u guys could give inn your opinion and help, Please dont make me out to be the bad guy here, I love my dog and i wouldn't give him away just like that, I am raising him like a child and It would be the hardest thing to do but one has to keep the business perspective in mind too, Not everyone has unlimited resources to keep extra dogs in the yard. As far as i am concerned, I'm pleased with the way he's turning out, But since i'm a first time Bully owner i just want to make sure i've got the right thing in my yard. I wouldnt want to buy an APBT for the price of an American Bully.

What do you guys think abt this guy, He looks standard or classic?


----------



## Carla Restivo

haiderkc said:


> But since i'm a first time Bully owner i just want to make sure i've got the right thing in my yard. I wouldnt want to buy an APBT for the price of an American Bully.
> 
> What do you guys think abt this guy, He looks standard or classic?


The whole "bully" thing is, in my opinion, such a crapshoot and pretty much impossible to find reputable people that deal in this "style" of dog. The fact that overdone/monstrous dogs are the goal is a big problem for the dogs; and it's not the dogs that are important anyway to so many of these people.

There is no "right" answer to what you want. NOTHING will be certain when dealing with the "bully" world. It's just that bad.

Sometimes they "look" like APBTs because that is what so many of them ARE -- just big, sloppy purebred Pit Bulls bred together to get more.

Getting a "bully" is always going to be a problem.

I don't know where you live; but any breeder of any dog that does not want to know you and visit you before they send you a dog is not reputable in my book.


----------



## haiderkc

Carla i couldn't agree more with you, Spot on.
There's no permanent "Bully" parameter and lots of breeders are breeding trash & labeling it as either one category of Bullies or the other.

I thought Classic, Standard & Extreme were okay but now you got EXOTICS really in demand with their overly done head pieces n freakish bodies. The breeders donot care about any of the genetic defects because its purely a money making game for them. I buy my dogs from Thailand & not the U.S because of shipping issues


----------



## APASA

Be patient and let your pup mature


----------

